# Plumber needed



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Any plumbers on the forum or anyone know of a good one? got some things i need looked at and done around the house


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's not a really big deal, I will be more than happy to help out. I have done alot of plumbing work, above ground, sinks and bathrooms, but nothing too serious.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Garbo said:


> If it's not a really big deal, I will be more than happy to help out. I have done alot of plumbing work, above ground, sinks and bathrooms, but nothing too serious.


+1 on what Curtis said. Let us know what you need done Jason and some of us on here may be able to help.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want a licensed, experienced plumber George Stuart is the man. He has been around the area all of his life and plumbing for 40+ years. He is also a boater, lives by Bayou Grande. Call 457-7441.
A good, honest man.
Tom Vandiver


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Im pretty smart at figuring out the problem but i dont wanna end up remodeling the kitchen to fix the sink....first of the disposal doesnt work but when running the dishwasher it backs up into the disposal side, but if washing dishes in the non-disposal side it will sometimes backup into the disposal side...but the non-disposal side drains just fine...possible pea-trap clog? open to ideas but dont wanna spend time $1k to fix a $5 problem


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

If I'm reading right, it sounds like the water is not draining quick enough from the side with the non-working disposal which is where your dishwasher should drain into. Let's see if we can get you disposal working first and see if that fixes the problem. Feel on the very bottom of you disposal unit. There should be a place for a large allen wrench to fit inside. I think it's 3/8", but no matter, find the correct size allen wrench and give it a few yanks and see if you can break your disposal loose. If you can, then you should be safe to turn on the wall switch and let it run for a 30 seconds or so to clear out the clog. If that doesn't work, pm me.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

forgot to add...when disposal worked...it still did the same thing


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

*Plumber*

If you are over my way (Destin, Ft Walton area) I can help but if in Pensacola area I do not send trucks that far. I do suggest you get a licensed person to do work on your property.


----------



## ROBERTSMOSSYOAK (May 25, 2010)

Attach slack in hose to underside of sink or cabinet as high as you can .Then follow catchin hells advice.
PROBLEM SOLVED !


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Have you taken the P trap apart to see if it's somewhat clogged. If it's plastic, you can hold a bright light to the back side of it and tell. If it's clear, it sounds like you may need to rent a snake. You can try one of the small hand snakes you can buy at Wal-mart/Lowes/etc., but you can get a dandy gas operated one that you can clean all of your drains at once with from one of the home stores. To do the best job of cleaning your drains, take the unit up on the roof and run the snake down the drain vent pipes. This tool will clean out small roots and free up the caked on grease all the way to the road or septic tank if it's within reach, but you should be fine with a 50' or 75' unit as the longer the cable, the more it weighs. It's best if you have someone up there to help you as it vibrates a lot, but not undoable by yourself. I think you can handle it...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Daddy took care of it. Burnt up and clogged disposal. Replaced last night works like a champ.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^^ Yep cloged disposal, they drain right into the disposal, gets em every time. Glad its fixed!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

On a second note, even if you do not grind food or crap in it, run it once a month atlest, for about 5 seconds or so. I had one I never used and similar problems!


----------

